# .905 for breakfast



## Netslum (Dec 28, 2011)

Woke up and my phone was prompting me to update to .905, without thinking i pressed install now and fell back asleep. Woke up and the installation was successful. I proceeded to re-instate my root and tinker. I live in a dead zone, so i cant play with the radios. Does anyone know what else has changed with this update?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I wonder if they made any changes between this and the soak test.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been stock for a couple months now and haven't been paying attention. What are we using to root this?


----------



## Netslum (Dec 28, 2011)

I used ota root keeper. I already had it configured. But, i live in a dead zone and after i got the update, i started getting 3g. Made my data connectivity better.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Motofail worked on the leak

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Netslum (Dec 28, 2011)

I've factory reset my computer so many times that i loose all my applications.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

